# easy roll angle heads?



## kylemanley1 (Aug 30, 2012)

In the market for a new 3.5 inch anglehead. What are your guys thoughts on those easy roll heads. Have always used the ones without.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Just got my first one. I've used on two jobs. It's getting better the more I use it. Couldn't tell the difference at first


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

I have the tape tech 3 and 3.5 and they are good but don't really run any smoother than my columbia head. So if I had to buy again I would probably just stick to the regular head


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Agreed


----------



## kylemanley1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Are the rollers removable and if so does it work without them?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

kylemanley1 said:


> Are the rollers removable and if so does it work without them?


They sure r!:thumbsup:
My 2.5 Dm came with no wheels!! It was ment 2 have tho!:furious:
They just screw in!
Oh yea and it works fine!!!


----------

